# VBA: Unprotect Word document(forgot password)



## ssingh75 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I've forgot the password of my word document and want to unprotect the same using vba or anyway.

i am unbale to view the contents of the document since i've protected the same using password.

Please help.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Apr 1, 2013)

Please refer to #11 of the  Forum Rules

Also Password Breaking Announcement


----------

